# is this bad?



## Bacon (Dec 9, 2009)

i feel as if we feed Bacon alot, for his age, he'll be 3months on the 14th of Dec. i try to give him 1-1 1/2 cups of food a day...but lately it seems as if we end up giving him close to 3 cups a day. is this bad for his health to be eatting this much? i know some would just say, put him on a eatting routine, we did. and not to pay much attention to him when he starts to whine for more food thru-out the day. but if we do. there are times in the past when we let him out to use bathroom, and we'de catch him try to eat his poo(i know its was disgusting) we talked to his vet about this. and she said its cause certain dogs need more than the average amount of food when theyre a puppy...and at this young of an age, some dogs that are hungry will seek interest in their stool. so she recommend us give him what we have been, cause itll always be better to put him on a diet when hes older, than deal with what kind of parasite he might get if he did eat poo.....and as for now, hes good, still eatting fine, no interest in his stool and one healthy lil pup...trust me i do want him to end up one big healthy GSD, i just didnt want eatting to much to be a health concern...did anyone have this problem, or gone thru the same thing we went thru?


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

lol, at first i thought you were talking about feeding too much bacon (the food).

3 cups a day sound more like what a growing gsd would be eating. Kimba was eating 4 cups a day of a fairly calorie dense kibble between 3-12 months.


----------



## Bacon (Dec 9, 2009)

lol, i guess u could consider i was asking about both subjects. lol but ok. just wanted to make sure i wasnt over feeding him. how old is kimba now? an how is kimba weighing?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What are you feeding him? It's impossible to know if that's enough without knowing that because foods can vary from as little as 300 kcals per cup to over 600 kcals per cup. Also, a better indicator of whether or not he's getting the right amount of food is his condition. But a cup to 1-1/2 cups a day does not sound like very much.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

what food are you feeding. one and a half cups a day for a gsd puppy is not enough.

caesar is almost a year old. two cups twice a day was not enough for him, for a while we went up to three cups twice a day and are now back to two and a half cups, twice a day, for a total of five cups a day (very nutrient dense food, pinnacle trout and sweet potato). 

my adults (none are overweight), all eat more than your puppy (one cup twice a day for the girls, two cups twice a day for the older boys).

http://sera-and-cash.blogspot.com

http://caesar-the-road-pirate.blogspot.com 

http://shep-goes-home.blogspot.com


----------



## Bacon (Dec 9, 2009)

we just switched him over to royal canin...and i agree..i forgot where i heard the whole 1-1 1/2 cups a day thing. i too thought that wasnt enough....especially for young growing lrg breed dog, such as the GSD....i was just making sure i wasnt at the wrong here


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BaconMayolol, i guess u could consider i was asking about both subjects. lol but ok. just wanted to make sure i wasnt over feeding him. how old is kimba now? an how is kimba weighing?


she is 2 1/2 years now and is 65 lbs. she eats about 3.5 cups now, which amounts to about 1650 calories/day. but, she gets some raw food in addition. (probably eats 1800-1900 calories/day).


----------



## Bacon (Dec 9, 2009)

man, i really need to start paying attention to peoples signatures, lol i could of avoided one question and did the math, haha but thanks for the info and input


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Is he eating the large breed puppy or the babydog? Babydog is recommended for 3-4 months, LBP for 5 months and older, but I don't know that it really matters. Here's the info on LBP from the RC website: http://www.royalcanin.us/guidelines/MAXI_Large_Breed_Puppy_32_info.pdf

A 5-7 month old puppy at 33 pounds shows 4 cups a day. The recommended feeding guides should be look at as a starting point only - if he's thin, feed a bit more. If you can't feel any of his ribs, feed a bit less. 

There are 365 kcals per cup. I don't care so much about knowing how many total calories my dogs eat per day as long as they're in good condition, but it's useful to know if you're switching between foods. For example, Halo's food (Orijen) is 470 kcals per cup, so 4 cups of the RC is equivalent to just over 3 cups of Orijen: 365 kcals x 4 cups = 1460. Divide that by 470 kcals and you get 3.11 cups.


----------



## Bacon (Dec 9, 2009)

this is what i got him on:
Royal Canin German Shepherd Junior 30 
i guess its not really available state side, but its what we get at the pet stores here in belgium.....i read it up on the net before getting it as well when i first heard about how good royal canin was for GSD's, and this one is good from 2-15months


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Yeah, I've never heard of it. You should be able to check the bag for the kcals per cup and feeding guide. What does it say?

Also, you can edit your profile to show that your location is Belgium. It's helpful to know that when discussing where to buy certain foods, how to find a good trainer or pet supplies.


----------



## Bacon (Dec 9, 2009)

as we speak, i dont know. im currently at work, ill check when i get home. 

i realized that this specific formula from Royal Canin is hard to get in the States. i googled it, and most availability is here in Europe/Uk for this specific formula...overall, were going to stick with it. he likes it, and his vet at the American Base here also recommended it for him too

thanks forthe profile advice, all updated!


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BaconMayoman, i really need to start paying attention to peoples signatures, lol i could of avoided one question and did the math


i even forgot any of that info was there


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

http://www.royalcanin.co.uk/pdf/german_shepherd_junior.pdf


----------

